# Any blood trackers out there?



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if there is a list somewhere of people who offer blood tracking dogs service for deer recovery. Me and a few buddies will be on a bowhunting trip to northern ND and would like to have some contact info for a blood tracking dog in case we need some assistance with recovery. Any info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

It's illegal to use a dog to recover big game in ND:

"Animals - It is unlawful to use any animal except horses or mules as an aid in the hunting or taking of big game."

Write the dept of fish and game to ask for a common sense change to the law allowing dogs on leash to aid in the recovery of game.

Wes


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

This has been debated many times before.. and sometimes ethics and the law conflict. I personally feel that I would much rather recover the deer by "taking my dog for a WALK" in the woods (no firearms or bow) than to let it go to waste. Find the deer, mark it, take the dog back home? NDGF needs to clarify these things to see what is REALLY legal or illegal


----------

